# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  FireFox is Great‼

## Jesus of Suburbia

I just switched from IE to FireFox and it's great‼ I still need to test Chrome and Opera too to see which is best. What's your favorite browser??

----------


## cygnus



----------


## Jesus of Suburbia

> 



That was awesome ;D

----------


## Xox

I use opera or chrome. I prefer chrome. (But prefer opera in that picture)

----------


## Jesus of Suburbia

> I use opera or chrome. I prefer chrome. (But prefer opera in that picture)



Imma try opera and chrome soon. Probably today.

----------


## cygnus

> Imma try opera and chrome soon. Probably today.



*i'm going to

----------


## Jesus of Suburbia

> *i'm going to



Oh whatever XD setting up opera now.

----------


## Jesus of Suburbia

Opera was just an over-crowded version of FireFox. I hated it. Trying out Chrome now.

----------


## MementoMori

FireFox is the way, everyone should use Firefox...imo

----------


## khh

> Opera was just an over-crowded version of FireFox. I hated it. Trying out Chrome now.



Opera is older than firefox. Also, Opera is very suited for tabbed browsing. And you can customize the interface really easily, if there's something you'd like to change. All buttons can be removed or moved around.

----------


## Jesus of Suburbia

> FireFox is the way, everyone should use Firefox...imo



Yeah, FireFox rokks.... I tried chrome but it sukked ass. From now on, I run Firefox.

----------


## cygnus

'firefox' is a badass name, anyways.

----------


## Jesus of Suburbia

> 'firefox' is a badass name, anyways.



Ayup  ::cooler::

----------


## ClouD

not satisfied. needs to be more ME, and less firefucked/hopelessa/inghrome/shitfari.

Internet explorer is not cool, and the rest do not satisfy. All need to be much more customisable, and with clicks of a button to change great functionality. I want to have tabs within tabs, search-able and scrollable bookmarks with options for icons or text or both, I want a nicer interface, that can be customised in terms of where you want to put the different toolbars and interfaces. And I can think of much more.

/me picks nose.

----------


## MementoMori

> not satisfied. needs to be more ME, and less firefucked/hopelessa/inghrome/shitfari.
> 
> Internet explorer is not cool, and the rest do not satisfy. All need to be much more customisable, and with clicks of a button to change great functionality. I want to have tabs within tabs, search-able and scrollable bookmarks with options for icons or text or both, I want a nicer interface, that can be customised in terms of where you want to put the different toolbars and interfaces. And I can think of much more.
> 
> /me picks nose.



I believe Firefox comes closest to this though

----------


## Jesus of Suburbia

> I believe Firefox comes closest to this though



Yup ^.^
I'm running it right now and it's waaaayyyy better.

----------


## SkA_DaRk_Che

Fuck, why am i still using IE?

----------


## Jesus of Suburbia

> Fuck, why am i still using IE?



I don't know. Go get yourself some FireFox‼ I did just today and I already love it‼ Visit this website too: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/fir...s&appid=1&pp=5

----------


## SkA_DaRk_Che

k will do. Thnx.

----------


## Jesus of Suburbia

> k will do. Thnx.



No problem ^_^

----------


## guitarboy

firefox is superior-there's a thread like this already... use the search bar.

----------


## ClouD

They pay you for this, don't they?  :tongue2:

----------


## Jesus of Suburbia

> They pay you for this, don't they?



No, don't know where you got an idea like that  :tongue2:

----------


## Marvo

FireFox is a terrible browser in certain areas. If Google Chrome had more addons, I would switch to it in the blink of an eye.

----------


## Jesus of Suburbia

I still love FF though. Best browser I've ever seen.

----------


## guitarboy

> FireFox is a terrible browser in certain areas. If Google Chrome had more addons, I would switch to it in the blink of an eye.



crashes quite often, but less then safari, opera, chrome-etc.

----------


## Jesus of Suburbia

> crashes quite often, but less then safari, opera, chrome-etc.



Actually, Mario had nine youtube videos downloading, dreamviews, and I know he has add-ons and a persona but he didn't get a single glitch. Just ask him.

----------


## guitarboy

Cool. 
But I'm running firefox, and I crash alot.
just because he doesn't, doesn't mean anyone else won't ;-;

----------


## Jesus of Suburbia

> Cool. 
> But I'm running firefox, and I crash alot.
> just because he doesn't, doesn't mean anyone else won't ;-;



Oh, maybe it's the computer *shrugs*
I haven't crashed so far, so that's good. I went on an add-on spree today ^.^

----------


## guitarboy

> Oh, maybe it's the computer *shrugs*
> I haven't crashed so far, so that's good. I went on an add-on spree today ^.^



I'm just saying that firefox crashes more or less 6 times a week, safari crashes 14+, opera more.

----------


## Marvo

> I'm just saying that firefox crashes more or less 6 times a week, safari crashes 14+, opera more.



That's not supposed to happen, you obviously have computer trouble, either malware, virus or maybe you simply need to reinstall your browsers. Some of the plugins might be corrupt in some way.

----------


## Jesus of Suburbia

> That's not supposed to happen, you obviously have computer trouble, either malware, virus or maybe you simply need to reinstall your browsers. Some of the plugins might be corrupt in some way.



Exactly. BTW, Marvo, technically, in my perspective you don't exist. Just saying  :tongue2:

----------


## Marvo

> Exactly. BTW, Marvo, technically, in my perspective you don't exist. Just saying



What?

----------


## Jesus of Suburbia

> What?



You don't exist. I'm sorry I had to be the one to tell you, but it's true.

----------


## Marvo

> You don't exist. I'm sorry I had to be the one to tell you, but it's true.



So how is it that I am able to post on this forum? Am I robot? Then I exist.

----------


## guitarboy

You're god, marvo.
And he's an atheist.

----------


## Marvo

> You're god, marvo.
> And he's an atheist.



He doesn't have to believe in me. I'm right here.

----------


## Jesus of Suburbia

> So how is it that I am able to post on this forum? Am I robot? Then I exist.



You are not posting on this forum. Only I can see that you are Marvo. You are actually some other user, perhaps Iseadragon, or even Xedan. But whatever they post is imaginatively changed to what you seem to be posting in my perspective of thought. Therefore, you only exist in my mind and I can only see you and the words you post. However, in real life I am not telling_ you_ you don't exist but rather the member who is actually posting in that spot, and they are very confused.

----------


## MementoMori

I think he's calling yo an Alt... saying "you as member do not exist" but rather are an extension of who you're an Alt for.

----------


## Jesus of Suburbia

> I think he's calling yo an Alt... saying "you as member do not exist" but rather are an extension of who you're an Alt for.



Ah, but I am not. I am simply stating that I am an imaginative person and he is but a vision of my perspective and mine only. But good analogical response.

----------


## guitarboy

I think this is the time to slowly back away from this thread.

----------


## Marvo

I eat babies for breakfast.

----------


## Maria92

> Actually, Mario had nine youtube videos downloading, dreamviews, and I know he has add-ons and a persona but he didn't get a single glitch. Just ask him.



This is true...that said, I DO have a dual-core processor and 4 GB of RAM. >.>





> Cool. 
> But I'm running firefox, and I crash alot.
> just because he doesn't, doesn't mean anyone else won't ;-;



Well, that's...strange. Firefox almost never crashes on me. Once in a great while, maybe, but that's it...and that's usually when it was trying to run a dangerous script (like the kinds Lulian was bombing chat with). Since installing Scriptblock (add-on), this has stopped. 





> Oh, maybe it's the computer *shrugs*
> I haven't crashed so far, so that's good. I went on an add-on spree today ^.^



It might very well be my computer...and good man, going on an add-on spree.  :wink2:  At less than half a megabyte, I think they're mostly worth it. 





> I'm just saying that firefox crashes more or less 6 times a week, safari crashes 14+, opera more.



I'd say either malware, or else you SERIOUSLY need a new computer...like, one made after 1998. 





> Exactly. BTW, Marvo, technically, in my perspective you don't exist. Just saying







> You are not posting on this forum. Only I can see that you are Marvo. You are actually some other user, perhaps Iseadragon, or even Xedan. But whatever they post is imaginatively changed to what you seem to be posting in my perspective of thought. Therefore, you only exist in my mind and I can only see you and the words you post. However, in real life I am not telling_ you_ you don't exist but rather the member who is actually posting in that spot, and they are very confused.







> Ah, but I am not. I am simply stating that I am an imaginative person and he is but a vision of my perspective and mine only. But good analogical response.



Wait...what?

----------


## khh

> I think this is the time to slowly back away from this thread.



That time has come and gone, my friend. Now it's time to flee.

----------


## Man of Steel

All I have to say is . . . I want that Firefox babe's body. On my body. 


Firefox is amazing if not overloaded with addons. It is, however, easy to overload it with addons. Firefox is my webdev browser. I use Chrome as my daily browser, though. It's just so damn fast. Offers all the functionality I need with the Beta build, which supports extensions. I heart Chromed Bird and Pendule.

----------


## Keresztanya

This thread is so... derp

----------


## khh

> This thread is so... derp



Yeah, that's what I thought too. It's so ridiculous to have another browser installed for maybe 10 minutes before declaring that you've "tried it out" and "it really sucks".

----------


## Maria92

Resistance against Firefox is futile. Fear not; all dissenters WILL be assimilated.

----------


## LRT

[QUOTE=Jesus of Suburbia;1320265I tried chrome but it sukked ass.[/QUOTE]
How dare you! With a few good extensions and you getting used to it, Chrome can be the most badass thing ever. Trust me, I used Firefox for years, and after using Chrome, I can't imagine going back.

----------


## Jesus of Suburbia

> Yeah, that's what I thought too. It's so ridiculous to have another browser installed for maybe 10 minutes before declaring that you've "tried it out" and "it really sucks".



You don't exist either, Khh.

----------


## Moonlit_Jade

I used to use Firefox, but when Chrome came out with extensions, I finally made the switch.  Firefox was getting to be so damn clunky, and it doesn't help that I have an older computer.

----------


## khh

> You don't exist either, Khh.



If I don't exist then you shouldn't be talking to me. It'll only make your psychosis worse.

----------


## MementoMori

Well, i will confess that i have just made the transistion to Chrome... it's way faster and lighter. It also has most of the same extensions Firefox has... So, Firefox has met her match, and been 1+

----------


## Jesus of Suburbia

> If I don't exist then you shouldn't be talking to me. It'll only make your psychosis worse.



Except the hallucinatory conversations have become much, much more fun than real ones. I find talking to what is technically myself quite entertaining.

----------


## Maria92

> Well, i will confess that i have just made the transistion to Chrome... it's way faster and lighter. It also has most of the same extensions Firefox has... So, Firefox has met her match, and been 1+



I don't see a picture-in-picture feature.  :wink2:

----------


## Ynot

> I don't see a picture-in-picture feature.



I don't know about anyone else, but I much prefer playing youtube videos outside the browser

It's always jarred with me, the fact that youtube is traditionally tied to the browser pane
(It's a video - I want to browse other things whilst watching it....)

I tend to use Totem (default Ubuntu video player) with the youtube plugin thing

I can then sticky the video to all workspaces, and continue to browse the web and flip around my desktops

Much more usable than having video confined to the browser
(added benefit, is the videos are streamed in H.264, rather than flash's crappy swf)

----------


## khh

> (added benefit, is the videos are streamed in H.264, rather than flash's crappy swf)



Actually the flash video format is flv, and with flash > 9 it supports H.264 encoding :p
Other than that, moving the video to an external application seems like a great idea.

----------


## Ynot

well, whatever
streaming H.264 via flash via a browser plugin pegs my cpu @ 20%
streaming H.264 straight to my video player = 10%

----------


## MementoMori

Actually mario it does have an extension to play youtube videos directly from the browser while surfing the web

----------


## Maria92

I tried to install the adblocker for Chrome...gave up after 30 minutes of trying to sort things out. Not exactly user-friendly...

----------


## khh

> I tried to install the adblocker for Chrome...gave up after 30 minutes of trying to sort things out. Not exactly user-friendly...



Really? Maybe you're doing it wrong. I googled "Chrome adblocker", hit the second or third link, clicked "install addon" and bye-bye ads.

----------


## Maria92

I got this thing that involved unzipping files, creating arbitrary directories, installing more add-ons so you could install the one you want, enabling javascript, altering settings...ick.  :tongue2:  When they get a one-touch button, we'll talk. Until then, I'm sticking to sweet, simple, easy-to-use Firefox...

----------


## khh

> I got this thing that involved unzipping files, creating arbitrary directories, installing more add-ons so you could install the one you want, enabling javascript, altering settings...ick.  When they get a one-touch button, we'll talk. Until then, I'm sticking to sweet, simple, easy-to-use Firefox...



https://chrome.google.com/extensions...namgkkbiglidom

We're talking. (Note: you need the latest Chrome. It's possible it's still in beta)

----------


## MementoMori

Also, the flash blocker is really nice, it blocks all flash until you click on the element you want to activate. Makes surfing so much faster, then there's a add-on tool that, while watching any video in your browser, you click it's button and it dims the entire page except fore the video so that all there is to see is the video, cinema like  :smiley:

----------


## Maria92

Ah, that's better. Thanks!

----------


## ClouD

I wasn't going to say anything about it the first three times I saw this thread.

But you have given SO MANY THANKS, Jesus of Suburbia. And unnecessarily. And I shall keep on topic now that this is out of my system. Please do not thank me for this post Jesus.

----------


## Jesus of Suburbia

> I wasn't going to say anything about it the first three times I saw this thread.
> 
> But you have given SO MANY THANKS, Jesus of Suburbia. And unnecessarily. And I shall keep on topic now that this is out of my system. Please do not thank me for this post Jesus.



This topic has already been delt with.

----------


## LRT

Um... How?

----------


## SkA_DaRk_Che

I have used IE, it wasn't that great, then I used FF, it was okay. But right now I'm using google chrome and i gotta say...I'm likin it more than the other two..

----------


## youssarian

Hehe I like the picture at the start of the thread. Opera won't let you inside completely... I like that in a woman. Opera+me=<3

:3

----------


## ruba

I've got 15 add-ons installed (literally) which together make it the perfect browser  :smiley:  I've got a nice OSX skin that integrates with my windows visual theme, I've got smooth scrolling, i've got my tabs in a sidebar on the left and I can scroll through them by mouse-wheel, etc  :smiley: 

Chrome is OK. 
Opera I've not tried
IE should die in a fire

----------


## Kraftwerk

> Yeah, FireFox rokks.... I tried chrome but it sukked ass. From now on, I run Firefox.



Incase you liked chromes speed, you can bring it to firefox via this: 
http://wazzup-web.blogspot.com/2010/...uble-your.html

----------


## khh

Opera's new beta is now the fastest browser available on Macs. I think it's also the fastest on Windows. Go opera  ::D: 
http://blogs.computerworld.com/15656...ed_champ_opera

----------


## Kraftwerk

> Incase you liked chromes speed, you can bring it to firefox via this: 
> http://wazzup-web.blogspot.com/2010/...uble-your.html







> Opera's new beta is now the fastest browser available on Macs. I think it's also the fastest on Windows. Go opera 
> http://blogs.computerworld.com/15656...ed_champ_opera



Fastest by default maybe, but every browser can be tweaked to be extra fast. Plus, I wouldn't trade firefoxes security for the world.

----------


## khh

> Fastest by default maybe, but every browser can be tweaked to be extra fast. Plus, I wouldn't trade firefoxes security for the world.



Opera is just as secure as firefox, and same with chrome. It's Safari and IE that're risky.

----------


## ruba

Firefox has by far the most add-ons :smiley:

----------


## Maria92

> Incase you liked chromes speed, you can bring it to firefox via this: 
> http://wazzup-web.blogspot.com/2010/...uble-your.html



Ooh, I have some sweet tips and tricks, too! Firefox is now the fastest browser I have ever seen. 

http://www.madwahm.com/webmaster-stu...-web-browsing/





> Opera is just as secure as firefox, and same with chrome. It's Safari and IE that're risky.







> Firefox has by far the most add-ons



This. If you don't like any feature on Firefox, it's pretty easy to go in and tweak it. Opera doesn't allow much room for third-party development, which may render higher-quality products, but sort of squelches good ideas. I have an addon that makes my google search with a black background, to save a bit of power.

----------


## Taosaur

3.6 fixed a bug I've been working around for weeks--I consolidate all my toolbars into the menu bar, and for the last few FF updates, it's been hiding my "Favs" folder (my compromise between the bookmarks menu and toolbar) until I 1) hit F11 for fullscreen or 2) open and close the "customize" window. Finally, I can once again say that Firefox is great  ::D:

----------


## Kraftwerk

> This. If you don't like any feature on Firefox, it's pretty easy to go in and tweak it. Opera doesn't allow much room for third-party development, which may render higher-quality products, but sort of squelches good ideas. I have an addon that makes my google search with a black background, to save a bit of power.



Or instead you could use this site: http://www.blackle.com/

----------


## Maria92

> Or instead you could use this site: http://www.blackle.com/



Blackle doesn't have an image search.  :Cheeky:

----------


## khh

> This. If you don't like any feature on Firefox, it's pretty easy to go in and tweak it. Opera doesn't allow much room for third-party development, which may render higher-quality products, but sort of squelches good ideas. I have an addon that makes my google search with a black background, to save a bit of power.



On backlit LCD screens (which is by far the most common) a black pixel uses more power than a white one. Just saying.
At any rate, Opera's UI is _very_ customizable. And all I do to do a google search is type "g dreamviews" into the address bar and it searches google. (you've got other searches too, so "w lucid dream" gets you the wikiedia article and you can easily add your own searches so "t ETWOLD" searhes torrents using my favorite torrent search).

----------


## Jesus of Suburbia

> Or instead you could use this site: http://www.blackle.com/



That's what mine searches.





> Blackle doesn't have an image search.



I have what seems to be the same one as yours but I don't get images either. What gives??

----------


## Maria92

> On backlit LCD screens (which is by far the most common) a black pixel uses more power than a white one. Just saying.
> At any rate, Opera's UI is _very_ customizable. And all I do to do a google search is type "g dreamviews" into the address bar and it searches google. (you've got other searches too, so "w lucid dream" gets you the wikiedia article and you can easily add your own searches so "t ETWOLD" searhes torrents using my favorite torrent search).



I have an addon where all I have to do to search from any source is type "ctrl+space" and it brings up a search box with a nice, big list of easy-to-find sources. 





> I have what seems to be the same one as yours but I don't get images either. What gives??



https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/8624

Are you using that one?

----------


## Jesus of Suburbia

> I have an addon where all I have to do to search from any source is type "ctrl+space" and it brings up a search box with a nice, big list of easy-to-find sources. 
> 
> 
> 
> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/8624
> 
> Are you using that one?



I don't think so.... I'm downloading it right now. Verily thanks is given ^-^

----------


## Maria92

No prob. It may take a bit for firefox to adjust to all the searches, but it works if you give it some time. Also may have been taken care of in the latest release.  :smiley:

----------


## Taosaur

> On backlit LCD screens (which is by far the most common) a black pixel uses more power than a white one. Just saying.
> At any rate, Opera's UI is _very_ customizable. And all I do to do a google search is type "g dreamviews" into the address bar and it searches google. (you've got other searches too, so "w lucid dream" gets you the wikiedia article and you can easily add your own searches so "t ETWOLD" searhes torrents using my favorite torrent search).



That's how I search with firefox, too. Generally Ctrl+T for a new tab w/ cursor in address bar, then g, w, d, y, i (google, wikipedia, dictionary.com, youtube, google images) and my search terms.

----------


## khh

> That's how I search with firefox, too. Generally Ctrl+T for a new tab w/ cursor in address bar, then g, w, d, y, i (google, wikipedia, dictionary.com, youtube, google images) and my search terms.



Yeah, but you need an addon to do it :p

----------


## Jesus of Suburbia

> Yeah, but you need an addon to do it :p



Oh God, you need to spend thirty seconds downloading an _addon_ to get it. That's _so_ horrible‼ 
Srsly man, you fail  :tongue2:

----------


## ruba

> Yeah, but you need an addon to do it :p



How much add-ons does opera have?  :Shades wink:

----------


## Jesus of Suburbia

> How much add-ons does opera have?



EXACTLY‼

----------


## khh

> How much add-ons does opera have?



All the add-ons it needs: none.

----------


## Taosaur

> Yeah, but you need an addon to do it :p



No, no you don't. You can right-click any search and "Add a keyword for this search." It's built in.

----------


## khh

> No, no you don't. You can right-click any search and "Add a keyword for this search." It's built in.



Oo, nice. They've updated it :p

----------


## Taosaur

> Oo, nice. They've updated it :p



I've only been using it for a couple years, so I don't know how long it's been the case. I've been schooling myself on going mouseless with Firefox and Windows in general since I got my netbook. 

This page has a lot of good FF keyboard shortcuts: http://lifehacker.com/139495/hack-at...e+less-firefox

----------


## Folqueraine

Ah, the great debate all over again.
Opera rules. 
That's it. I can't go back to any other browser. The mouse shortcuts, speed dial, the block content feature, but above all Opera link and the synchronize feature... (and did I mention the mouse shortcuts? I'm so addicted to them, I try to use them in Windows explorer) Other browsers may have some of those, but not all.

----------


## LRT

I feel I must continue my Chrome Crusade. Honestly, the only advantage Firefox has is that it's more common, and that won't last long.

----------


## Maria92

> Ah, the great debate all over again.
> Opera rules. 
> That's it. I can't go back to any other browser. The mouse shortcuts, speed dial, the block content feature, but above all Opera link and the synchronize feature... (and did I mention the mouse shortcuts? I'm so addicted to them, I try to use them in Windows explorer) Other browsers may have some of those, but not all.



Addons, addons, and...yeah, addons.  :tongue2:  I have all of those on FF...plus personas!





> I feel I must continue my Chrome Crusade. Honestly, the only advantage Firefox has is that it's more common, and that won't last long.



Did I mention addons? Firefox is nearly infinitely customizable. Chrome has some catching up to do.  :wink2:

----------


## khh

> That's it. I can't go back to any other browser. The mouse shortcuts, speed dial, the block content feature, but above all Opera link and the synchronize feature... (and did I mention the mouse shortcuts? I'm so addicted to them, I try to use them in Windows explorer) Other browsers may have some of those, but not all.



I have the same problem. The mouse gestures are so damn intuitive  :Cheeky:

----------


## DreamingGod

I used Firefox for a long time but ever since my reformat I've been using Chrome and I like it, mostly because of the sleek style and customization abilities.

----------


## iSee_iBelieve

I personally prefer Google Chrome because it is simple and takes a lot less processing power than any other Web Browser.

----------

